
A 30M page library is heading to the moon to help preserve human civilization - tim333
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/30-million-page-library-heading-moon-help-preserve-human-civilization-ncna977786
======
chris_mc
In 10 million years, why would we remember about any of these libraries they
want to launch if we forgot the other knowledge? It's like dropping a well-
protected USB with all our knowledge in the ocean with no method to locate it
later, it will be buried and gone before we know it. I personally don't think
we'll enter the "age of immortality" as the human race until we've spread our
knowledge (and our civilization) further than just one set of discs on one
moon around one planet around one star or one Tesla automobile orbiting around
one star.

~~~
tim333
I guess it's more the thought that counts. I'm not sure it would have been
very practical even if the thing hadn't crashed.

------
avmich
Where can I download a copy?

